# Windows Freigabe eingeschränkt



## Inoxx_QM (16. November 2003)

Hallo, 

ich habe auf meinen 2 WindowsXP (SP1) - Rechnern in meiner Arbeitsgruppe, die Festplatten freigegeben inkl. Berechtigung um Daten zu verändern gegeben 

Neuerdings, kann ich aber in meinem Netzwerk nicht auf die einzelnen Benutzer-Ordner in *Dokumente und Einstellungen* zugreifen. Auch die Ordner *Windows* und *Programme* sind gesperrt. 

Das Hilfe- und Supportcenter von Microsoft schreibt hierzu folgendes: 

Zitat: 


> Die Option Freigabe steht für die Ordner Dokumente und Einstellungen, Programme und Windows nicht zur Verfügung. Darüber hinaus können Sie Ordner in anderen Benutzerprofilen nicht freigeben.




Ich bin mir aber sehr sicher, dass es vor einer Weile noch ging. Ich vermute mal, dass diese Funktion mit einen der Windows-Updates deaktiviert wurde. 

Wie kann ich das rückgängig machen? 
Ich will, dass ich auf jeden Ordner im Netz zugreifen darf, egal von welchem Benutzer! Sonst ist irgendwie der ganze Sinn (m)eines Heimnetzwerks dahin! 
Kennt jemand Möglichkeiten? Danke im voraus. 
bye


----------

